# Eastonmade 22-28



## kellyfirewood (May 29, 2020)

Hi all, 

I am writing this for my dad who has an Easton made 22-28 wood splitter. 
He had to get a new hydraulic pump for it (sent out by Andrew) and then the cycle time got real slow on it so Andrew sent out another pump. The cycle time is back to being really slow again like 13 seconds. I think it's supposed to be 5.5 or 6 seconds. We were just wondering if any of you have had a similar problem with this splitter?
THANKS!
Katie & Kelly


----------



## kodiakjoey (Aug 11, 2020)

I just received the 12-22 2 weeks ago. My ram is really slow with zero power at times . Pust plate will just stop.Works great at times. Waiting to hear back from Eastonmade now


----------



## kellyfirewood (May 29, 2020)

Hi,
That really sucks. Andrews really good about sending parts. He had sent some valve down and thought it might solve the slow cycle issue but no luck, it's still slow. Hope you get your issue fixed!


----------



## kodiakjoey (Aug 11, 2020)

They seem to think it's a check valve with mine. It's supposed to be here tomorrow once I get it put on I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## kellyfirewood (May 29, 2020)

Ok Joe hope it works for yours! Didnt work on ours.


----------

